# [APP][2.1+] Pole Vaulter Companion



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

If there are any Pole Vaulters on this forum, this simple app on the market is free so you can easily set or convert your bars & mats between Feet (English) and Meters (Metric).

It's meet tested! Take it with you when you compete! (Android 2.1+)

Android Market: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.stabbysoftware.pvcompanion


----------

